# Lapua scenars



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey fellas,

Anybody have any experience with the 155gr Lapua Scenars as hunting bullets? I know they are supposed to be super for long-range target shooting but how about for hunting purposes? Coyote to deer.

Anyone?

Thanks,

Jaybic


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not bad at 2950 fps and under 300 yards. At 550 yards they pass all the way through a deer and I do mean all the way through lengthwise. My son found this bullet laying on the ground behind a doe. This bullet as a matter of fact:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Plainsmen,

Wow, Not good. I am looking for a good long range .308 bullet with a high BC for coyotes primarily. I want to try my hand at some F-class type competition shooting but I want to be able to take what I learn and use there and hunt with it.

I have tried 110 gr Vmax and they shoot good out to about 400 yards but they fall off real fast after that.

Do you have any suggestions for a good high BC bullet/load that you have had success with? 168/175smks????

Jaybic


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The 168 and 175 SMK are much like the Scenars. They are very good at 100 yards, become unreliable at 400 yards and I don't think they open at 600 yards. 
For long range I simply use the 165 gr Nosler Ballistic Tip. I tried some Lost River Ballistics, but was sort of happy they didn't work since they were $42 for 20 seven or eight years ago. I sometimes wonder how the Burger VLD work. I had some 185, but my rifle didn't shoot them well. I should have tried some on five gallon buckets full of water at 800 yards.

I like to shoot long range, but I don't think the tough bullets that perform good at 200 yards are the bullets you want to use. A varmint bullet would perhaps be best at 1000 yards. I have some 168 gr A-Max that I may try to get shooting. So far the accuracy hasn't been good. Maybe I'll try them on some media then try for groups.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Have you considered the Swift ScirroccoII? 150gr BC=.430, 165gr BC=.470, 180gr BC=.520

They have shot sub 1" @100yds in everything I tried them in so far, and have been deadly in my 300WM from 75 yds out to 400 yards. Haven't shot at anything closer than 75, or farther than about 400 or so, so I can't say how they will perform beyond that, but I have been very impressed. I don't believe you'd be disappointed.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Barns MRX 150g bc. 420
Barns MRX 165g bc. .439
Berger 155g vld bc. .439
Berger 168g vld bc .473
Berger 175 vld bc. .498

Lapua 155g Scenar bc. .508
SMK 168g bc. .462
SMK 175g bc. .505

I'll agree with Plainsman. The Lapua work well if it's close, but at longer range it doesn't open up. I shot a buck at 425 and it just punched a hole through, it did open up a little, the exit was about the size of a quarter.

But for coyotes it works very well, even at extended ranges. It too punches a hole about the size of a quarter. I've experienced one coyote shot at a little over 900yds that took most of the hind quarters off. It was an ugly mess.

I think the Berger VLD would be a good round for extended range. The jackets aren't as thick and the lead isn't concentrated as far forward in the bullet. I've taken a few with the 243, 90g berger and they seem to open up very well on coyotes. They're worth a shot.

I'd also like to try the MRX but they are expensive. The tungsten core would give you a lot of punch, because it's basically an x bullet with a AP core. But at a $1.50 a piece, i'd rather choose another bullet.

xdeano


----------



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

Give the 155g scenars a shot for long range comp. Very long for their weight and dont mind the jump required to function in a short action mag. Definetly not for use on deer. I have heard that the Berger VLD's perform well on deer size game, however, they prefer to be jammed into the lands-so mag length becomes an issue. I've also had great accuracy from the 150g Hornady sst- probably make a mess out of a yote, however, I have stoned a few boars and 4 deer- the longest shot being 300yd. There are pl;enty of bullets that will provide exceptional hunting accuracy and leave the Match type bullets just for that.


----------

